# warning to all going to conventions and rooming others



## westpaw (Apr 19, 2010)

beware of a guy with a yahoo email                                                               phaedra_anthrowolf. he will decieve you into leting him in to your room and will not pay you.


----------



## Aden (Apr 19, 2010)

westpaw said:


> beware of a guy with a yahoo email                                                               phaedra_anthrowolf. he will decieve you into leting you in to your room and will not pay you.



He will decieve me into letting me enter my own room? For FREE? BASTARD.


----------



## Danale (Apr 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> He will decieve me into letting me enter my own room? For FREE? BASTARD.


=


----------



## Danale (Apr 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> He will decieve me into letting me enter my own room? For FREE? BASTARD.


=


----------



## Danale (Apr 19, 2010)

Woah wtf FA forums?


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 19, 2010)

This is why you get people to pay upfront, or better yet: before the con.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 19, 2010)

[notetoself]westpaw is easy to bum a room off of[/notetoself]


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

Half now and half later?


----------



## Istanbul (Apr 21, 2010)

It's been my experience that the right way to do this is to take payment up front. Full payment. Failing to do so opens the door to the prospect of a last-minute cancellation, somebody flaking on their share, etc. And if timing is an issue...honestly, anybody reliable enough to share a room with should have their share of the room costs saved up well before the convention.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

I read the topic title and was about to reply "keep your bunghole tight"...

Guess that's why you don't room with random people. They are eather creepy fuckers, or poor creepy fuckers.






Pic related.


----------



## RallyArt (May 11, 2010)

I used to share rooms. Now I just get my own. dont have to deal with people of poor hygiene, snoring, theft. etc. pretty much pays for itself.


----------

